# Welcoming the new site!



## metal

Thanks Morels.com. Now the board will be nice and family oriented and free of all the negativity. As far as the fall season went or is going for me.......Bad! One smaller Hen and a bunch of old dried up Chickens. This year's drought just did a number to the hunting season. Still on the look out for Oyster's, but even those are hard to find this year. Think I will just resort to growing them indoor's this winter again. Hope all you fellow shroomer's did better than me this fall. Can't complain about the Morel season. I did better than average. Here's to a lot of moisture this winter, spring and summer with perfect temp's, so we can have an insane Morel season 2013. Cheer's! METAL!


----------



## jaybo

Yes, it's been a long time coming. Glad to see it come about. I hope this will be a smaller and friendlier site. Overall 2012 wasn't a good year for mushrooms, but the ironic thing was that I found 16 lbs of morels in one patch. my largest single patch of all time. Another ironic thing was it was in a grove of sycamore trees. I've hung up my mushroom sack for the year, we'll see what 2013 brings.


----------



## papa smurf

Hello METAL. I have been a member on this site for several years now.

I am located in upper Northwestern Illinois. Just north of Davenport , Q.C area. I will continue to post as season progresses. Usually in our area around LAST week of April first week of May.

Good luck to all this year.


----------



## ga_cracker

Hello Everybody.
I am Located in Northwestern IL. also. Near Annawan, 33 miles east of the QC area. I also work for the Corps of Engineers so I'm always up and down the river and I spend a lot of time near Hannibal, Quincy area. Usually I hear gossip down there of finds 7 -10 days before anything pops up around home. I'm chompin at the bit, but no news Yet.


----------



## jaybo

Cracker,

I'd find something to keep you busy the next three to four weeks because there haven't even been any reports from southern Illinois yet. There have have been some rumored sightings in southern Indiana and Missouri, but nothing from downstate yet, but should be within the week. We've had more or less adequate moisture throughout the winter up here in northern Il, but the spring rains haven't kicked in. This is the time of year I start to get edgy. My guess is for the last week of April for northern Illinois.


----------



## old henry

I found 10 blacks in Jackson County yesterday. I can fwd pics from my phone if anyone wants to email me their#. May apples are just starting to peak through. We will be in full swing by this wkend


----------



## judgebutkus

Great news Ole Henry. Headin down to S Ill friday. Would love to see some pics. My number is 217 508-7308


----------



## the walker

New guy to the site....it looks amazing.....im a few countys north of old henery....good luck to everyone this season


----------



## david - sw il

Hey all, good to be back for another season! Anticipating a good one around here, the past month has been snowy, we just got rid of 15" of wet snow, the ground is maxed with moisture with plenty of rain and warmer weather in the forecast. Could be the best season since 2008 if the temperatures cooperate! Wet soil should help keep things in check.

Old Henry must have a nice early patch, soil temps are running in the mid 40s down that way. Should light up later next week for S IL!

Good luck shroomers!


----------



## old henry

Found 41 again yesterday all black and very small in Jackson Co


----------



## smorels

Checking in from northern Illinois. good to see the board starting to get more active. Looking forward to southern reports soon.


----------



## hunt4life

Can't wait, So far looking good, i am in the Dupage area.


----------



## outlawatheart

I can here them growing in Hamilton County any time now....Greg SE IL


----------



## boom monster

I feel the same way outlawatheart!!! went out for a scout today in carbondale area took some soil temps and for sure will be finding next week. my lowest reading was 47.1 my highest reading was 51.2... soil temps are pretty consistent and trillium are popping up as well as may apples, and trees budding. all signs point for this weekend with the temps we are heading for. I'm sure someone is finding blacks around here but I don't look for them, never really had any luck of finding a good early spot.


----------



## jaybo

What's this? Lots of constructive posts without name-calling, accusations and garbage? This can't be the same site! My address bar says morels.com, so this must be the place. Halleluiah, this site has finally grown up. Long time coming.

We're looking at 2-3 inches of rain here in northern Illinois next week, so we're on our way. It won't be an early season, but I don't think it will be a "late" season either. It sounds like it's on in southern Illinois, we should follow within 3 weeks or so.


----------



## papa smurf

Watch for the Dandelions in yards . Trust me. Once they appear in yards till they go to seed is the season.


----------



## boom monster

I feel that dandelions are the most obscure sign of any! they are so sporadic and I usually start seeing them well before the season hits and well after it ends. to each is own, but I pay little attention to dandelions, now lilacs are a different story.


----------



## sharky597

LaSalle Co. here. Been a member for the past couple of years and enjoy the new format. Let's all help each other out with reports and hopefully we'll have a great season.


----------



## david - sw il

I agree with old henry, the dandelions are the best indicator plant. They key is looking for them in open areas, not along sidewalks or buildings. Once you see yards turning yellow, the morels should be up. Dandelions bloom at the same temperature range that morels fruit at...


----------



## david - sw il

Oops, meant to say Papa Smurf, quoted the wrong poster!

But yeah, I've found the dandys to be the most consistent, I've seen some years where the bush and tree indicators like redbud or lilac can be a bit off. Another reliable one if you're in the woods is mayapples. Once they unfurl the blacks show up and when they get nice and tall and bloom the yellows are out.

Won't be long now around here, I think by mid week the first blacks will fruit. We need some rain after this stretch of wind and low humidity though, but the forecast looks great.


----------



## init1

Lovin the new site. Thanks for the update!! Happy hunting all!!


----------

